# suggestions for shooting with a fog machine



## MadMaven (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm photographing a sports team this weekend and I'd like to spice it up a bit by using a fog machine but .....

well, I can imagine the issues involved and I'd like to know what others have found helpful in controlling the situation.   Fans?  Low temp in the room????

I plan on doing a trial run tomorrow if I can and I could use some creative help!


----------

